# Any Rc Experts In The House



## Gizmo (4/6/14)

I used to race RC Cars around 2002-2004. Was such fun.. So recently bought sharri and I some RC bashers for in the garden, the dogs chases it and its awesome fun, but a part of me is missing the racing part and I has a itch.

Does anyone here do racing or drifting ( as I see that is quite big now ). I am not interested in Nitro cars as I can't stand the tinkering of the engine nonsense


----------



## PuffingCrow (4/6/14)

I got an HPI Savage fantastic for bashing around jumps but yeah nitro, I now fly rc planes wich has me so hooked. I know when i was still in to cars HPI had released there electric drifting cars check these guys i would love to have a couple of those cars

http://www.rccarshop.co.za/14-onroad-electric-rc-cars-


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

i had a tamiyya rc nitro for about 3 years, sold it last year

i bought it brand new, came in small components and had to be assembled from scratch.

it was such fun, then my first girl was born and it layed in the garage for a very long time until i decided to sell it.

i used to do track racing, myself and some buddies even got some cones and went to an open parking lot every week and did some racing there as well.

i kinda regret selling it tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

Mine and my dogs legs just had a head on collision now it wont work  what could it be?

Have the something brontosaurus :/


----------



## Riaz (4/6/14)

so you have the electronic one?

stroods, maybe the connection to the battery came loose?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

Meh too technical for me  will get giz to look just now when he's done teasing the dog lol if you stop driving he barks until you go again

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

I have a couple Electric Tamiya cars somewhere in the garage.... used to be really into it back in the day.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

My crazy dog...

He was a bit tired by this time he'd been chasing for a while

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (4/6/14)

I did a lot of rc drifting back in the day. Still have my Avid and Yokomo chassis. 

What you need advice on?


----------



## Gizmo (4/6/14)

Well in terms of racing on road back in the early 2000's team associated tc3 was one of the best of which I drove. What is considered good for racing now? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Evil (4/6/14)

I used to do rc drag racing as well as drifting. I used a hpi pro4 for the drags and a yoki for drifting. Both full carbon setups and electric, wasn't into the nitro stuff. This was quite a while back though. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> I used to race RC Cars around 2002-2004. Was such fun.. So recently bought sharri and I some RC bashers for in the garden, the dogs chases it and its awesome fun, but a part of me is missing the racing part and I has a itch.
> 
> Does anyone here do racing or drifting ( as I see that is quite big now ). I am not interested in Nitro cars as I can't stand the tinkering of the engine nonsense




LOL @Gizmo - you need the fancy electronic regulated version 
Not the mechanical that needs tinkering...

I had a Tamiya Hornet electric - way back
Was so much fun - but didnt do proper racing. Just parking lots and messing around.
Was amazing - I miss it now that you bring it up


----------



## Gizmo (4/6/14)

Yea it's also been over 10 years for me since I last had one. The thing is, is that once you had one you will always have a soft spot for Rc cars. My waller isn't happy tho

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (4/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> The thing is, is that once you had one you will always have a soft spot for Rc cars. My waller isn't happy tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



That's very true, I've sold off all my pro chassis' but I kept my tamiya tt01 with my dx2 controller and a few unpainted bodies for those just in case the urge hits moments 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## devdev (4/6/14)

TC5 was just launched when I got out of it. Used to be pretty serious club level sunday racer. 1/10th Electric onroad and a few offroad rigs, including an Axial Rock Crawler which is awesome.

I used to run a TRF415MSXX, TA05R, Mo3R and started with a TT01. Landed up setting up a TA05 purely for drifting, with a beemer shell.

Anyway, head over to www.oneten.co.za, that was the forum back in the day. think my buddy mark still owns it. If you see Tk3Sp3cialist, that's him.

I would love to get back into it, but keeping 3 cars race ready and doing maintenance requires a much higher time commitment than I can make.

And @Silver when I was a very young boy my Dad and I built a hornet. Many happy hours playing with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (5/6/14)

devdev said:


> TC5 was just launched when I got out of it. Used to be pretty serious club level sunday racer. 1/10th Electric onroad and a few offroad rigs, including an Axial Rock Crawler which is awesome.
> 
> I used to run a TRF415MSXX, TA05R, Mo3R and started with a TT01. Landed up setting up a TA05 purely for drifting, with a beemer shell.
> 
> ...




Small World indeed!!

What was your forum name on oneten?
Did you used to compete in the Drift competitions?
Back in the days of Odyssey, TK, S14Phoenix, Takumi, 4rch4ngel, etc?


----------

